# New Erio or not?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

I am in need of a little help. One of our GSAS members went to Singapore and brought back an Erio that was sold to him as Erocaulom cinereum. However there has been some discussion as to if that was a correct identification or not. I have been growing it emersed for about 3 months; sorry for the poor flower picture but it is the best I could do without a macro lens. What do you think this plant might be?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's impossible to say from just a photo like that. If we knew where it was originally collected, if it has been positively identified by someone knowledgeable, etc, we might hazard a guess. If not, a good specimen and a microscope will be needed, and even then, it's often not so easy with those.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cavan,

Thanks for the response and feedback. If I can get a better picture I will put it up. So many plants, so little time! lol


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

It does look like an Eriocaulon, but I agree with Cavan. Time to invest in a microscope and examine the flowers for us!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Going through the old archives here at APC there is a reference to Eriocaulon 'Mini' and a picture which seems similar to the Erio we are discussing; this species stays small. A Google search reveled minimal pics or info.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Sometimes it helps to search in your own backyard! We have a possible identification in post #19 of this thread on APC. The picture is exactly what this species looks like when grown submerged. What do you think?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/57676-eriocaulon-grooming-philosophy-2.html


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that we just can't put a name on it for now. I'm not sure that even if it were the plant in your link, that that would really help anyway; names like that are pretty much useless, IMO, and tell us nothing (where it was found, what conditions it might require, etc).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, different species have involucral bracts (around the whole base of the flower head) of different shapes, so you could at possibly at least rule it out if you could get some really closeups from below and the side. No certain ID even then though. Eriocaulons are tough to ID in many cases.


----------

